# AutoDesk Inventor Official Training



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom 
AutoDesk Inventor Official Training 
for edition 8, but suitable for the rest as well!! 
Quote:

Contents 
Preface . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 
Chapter 1: Introduction to the Modeling Process . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 5 
Getting Started . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 6 
Starting an Autodesk Inventor Design Session . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 7 
Autodesk Inventor Workflow Concepts . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 10 
Autodesk Inventor Workflow . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 13 
Part Files . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 15 
Assembly Files . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 16 
Presentation Files . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 16 
Drawing Files . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 17 
Using Templates Files . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 18 
Projects in Autodesk Inventor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 19 
Project Concepts . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 20 
Project Files . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 21 
Project Setup . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 24 
Creating Projects . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 32 
Editing Projects . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 37 
Exercise: Projects in Autodesk Inventor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 40 
The User Interface . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 41 
The Browser . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 42 
The Panel Bar . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 45 
Toolbars . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 49 
Menu Structure . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 50 
Keyboard Shortcuts . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 51 
3D Indicator . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 51 
Exercise: The User Interface . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 52 
Online Help and Tutorials . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 53 
Help Topics . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 54 
How To Popups . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 55 
What's New . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 56 
Tutorials . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 57 
Visual Syllabus . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 58 
Help For AutoCAD Users . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 59 
Autodesk Online . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 60 
Exercise: Online Help and Tutorials . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 61 
Challenge Exercise: Introducing the Modeling Process . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 62 
Chapter Summary . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 63 
Chapter 2: Introduction to Sketching . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 65 
Creating Sketches . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 66 
Sketch Environment . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 67 
Sketch Tools . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 69 
Rules for Creating Sketches . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 82 
Sketch Coordinate System . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 83 
Precise Input . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 85 
Editing Sketches . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 89 
Sketch Doctor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 93 
Exercise: Creating Sketches . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 96 
Constraining Sketches . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 97 
Constraining Sketches in Autodesk Inventor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 98 
Geometric Constraints . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 99 
Planning Constraints . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 104 
Showing and Deleting Constraints . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 108 
Show All Constraints . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 110


----------



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Use Construction Geometry in the Sketch . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 111 
Exercise: Constraining Sketches . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 113 
Dimensioning Sketches . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 114 
Parametric Dimensions . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 115 
Driven Dimensions . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 120 
Additional Options for Applying Dimensions . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 121 
Automatic Dimensioning . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 123 
Displaying Dimensions . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 126 
Guidelines for Dimensioning Sketches . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 127 
Exercise: Dimensioning Sketches . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 128 
Challenge Exercise: Introduction to Sketching . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 129 
Chapter Summary . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 130 
Chapter 3: Creating Simple Sketched Features . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 131 
Introduction to Sketched Features . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 132 
Simple Sketched Features . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 133 
Consumed and Unconsumed Sketches . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 134 
Sketches and Profiles . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 136 
Sharing Sketch Features . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 137


----------



## elkhamisy (13 يوليو 2006)

hi yassin maroc thank you very very much for this articcle that i was searching for a long time we ensha2allah rabena yewafa2ak fi 7yatak we yehdek dayman lel fih el 7`er lek wel lelmoslemen gami3an ensha2allah....


----------



## yassine-maroc (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي
elkhamisy


----------



## MDREAM (15 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك جدا جدا جدا

تحياتي لك

و يسلموا عالمجهود الرائع

Mdream


----------



## MUSLIM125 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## prof_decor (28 أكتوبر 2006)

اتمنى لك كل التوفيك


----------



## ramadan (8 نوفمبر 2006)

اتمنى لك كل التوفيك


----------

